# Pics Only a Beekeeper Could Appreciate



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

Ahhhhh. Sweet pain relief. I'm to the point that I can tell how bad I needed a sting by how much or how little it hurts. It seems like when my tendonitis is really bad I can't even feel the sting.


----------



## acb's (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks for the comment, cow pollinator.

From a fellow believer, 
Arvin


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Great closeup pics, ty for sharing


----------



## fatscher (Apr 18, 2008)

May I get your permission to use these photos in a presentation to young kids at our library next spring?


----------



## acb's (Apr 14, 2007)

fatscher,
Thanks for asking. You definitely have my permission and are more than welcome to use them. I have some more bee pics here on Photobucket (bee pics start on Page 5):http://s206.photobucket.com/albums/bb195/acbees/?start=0. Also have some videos here on Youtube:http://www.youtube.com/user/acbees
Keep in touch and let me know how things work out.
Arvin


----------



## jackalope (May 18, 2007)

very cool - thanks for sharing these.


----------

